# Hampden-Sydney College



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone have experience with this place? This is probably where I'll be headed next year to major in Classics(Greek & Latin). I visited, and really liked it. It's an all-male, preppy, conservative college with strong academics. R. L Dabney went there for undergrad as well! It's no longer a Christian institution through.


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2016)

There are absolutely no NAPARC churches that I could find within a reasonable distance. Given your Anglican leanings, there is a Reformed Episcopal church in Appomattox - 25 miles, roughly a half hour drive. 

St. Andrew's
1916 Redfields Rd.
Appomattox, VA 24522

And while the EPC would normally not be an early choice, given the dearth of options, 15 miles - 21 minutes. 

Walkers Evangelical Presbyterian Church
134 Hollywood Rd Pamplin, VA 23958

I didn't spot any Reformed Baptist churches in the area.

There is a PCUSA church there (College Presbyterian) with an average attendance of about 60, but they've let their web page lapse (the denomination links to a separate blog last updated in 2011) and I generally would recommend avoiding PCUSA congregations at this point, even if they are not in as poor shape as this one appears to be.


----------

